# Audi Driver International goes with a BANG!



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I was having a very enjoyable day at the Audi Driver International event at Castle Combe, until this happened...












My car was quietly parked on the TTOC stand, just opposite the Audi Drivers Experience, until some young idiot in a demonstration Audi S4 lost control of the car and ploughed into the side of my car!

As if that wasn't bad enough the driver then proceeded to screech to a hault, jump out of the car and leg it! Fortunately, Audi UK - who were running the Drivers Experience - were on the ball and security chased the driver down and caught him.

All this took place whilst I was over the other side of the site taking photos and watching other people running their cars on the track. Thankfully I got a phone call from another Forum and TTOC member who alerted me to the situation and I came running back to find the aftermath! 

The only slight upside to the situation is that it was an Audi UK car that destroyed the side of my car and the Audi Management team immediately took responsibility for what happened and have promised to put everything right. I now have several points of contact within Audi UK and will know more on Monday when I can start to sort this mess out.

A big thank you must go to all the forum members and other fellow car enthusiasts that came over to offer help, advice and general sympathy - plus take a few photos for their scrap book (I hope you got some good photos Wak! :wink: )

In the end made it home ok, even though both front and rear wheels were hit in the incident. The car now pulls significantly to the left, but hopefully that's just tracking rather than anything more serious. I've scrubbed about 1mm of rubber off the front tyre just driving home and also have a few nasty rattles in some of the panels and the door.

My main concern is that the car will never be right again. It was in mint condition with only 16,000 miles on the clock and just over a year old. The rear panel is severely damaged and isn't easily replaced as it is integral with the roof. Also, Avus Silver is notoriously difficult to match and blend into surrounding paint. I'm not at all happy, but won't know any more until I speak to Audi on Monday.

Simon.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Christ! 

im sorry to hear that mate , must have happened after id left.

I hope Audi sort you out, maybe even buy it back if you concerned about repair and resale?

any nice QS they could put you in?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

:x :x :x 
How close was the TTOC stand ?
Why f*"*k did he do a runner :? :?


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

http://www.rs246.com/index.php?name=PNp ... 6184#86184


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Paul-S3 said:


> http://www.rs246.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=86184#86184


 :? :? :? need login & password


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

ok. sorry . It was pointing to this link.

http://www.s2forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11794

Logon not required.

:?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

16 years old and not driven before! Thats ridiculous, atleast check driving licenses. :evil:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> 16 years old and not driven before! Thats ridiculous, atleast check driving licenses. :evil:


Yes i agree :x :x :x


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Geez words cant explain how gutted you must feel. I have a 5 year old tt with stone chips and all that jazz and I know I would be gutted.

A real shame, I hope you get it sorted out OK

As for letting a 16 year old out on the track in a S4 - why the hell wasnt this event monitored more carefully?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Simon

it was a great day out until that happened :evil:

apparantly *Jog* gave chase to the fcukwit that caused the damage :twisted: thank god nobody was injured as there were loads of people & little kids around during the day 

You have got Audi UK by the short & curlys :!: it was their sponsered driving event. I really hope that Audi UK settle your damages.

was.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry to see and hear that mate.  However I remember at the annual event at Gaydon when also no checks were carried out at the driving experience.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Pretty poor about the car  hope it works out ok

Sounds like Audi not to carry out proper checks first, not just in dealerships then


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ouch!! Not good at all!!

Atleast there are no scuffs on your alloys!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

One word. Shocking.
Hope you get this sorted to your satisfaction.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

God thats such bad news.....I would be so furious..... :evil:

make sure Audi UK sort this out 120% and give you a top notch replacement whilst your baby is being mended and repair it perfectly.

No way should that idiot have been let out in an S4. Ridiculous. :x

Hope it gets sorted.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Audi UK give out free cars to celebs every so often.
So I seriously hope you get something good out of this one!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

was said:


> Simon
> 
> it was a great day out until that happened :evil:
> 
> ...


It must have been at least a mile up the road before he stopped. I hav'nt run so fast in years. Security took him back but I had to walk. :?

It a real shame that this has been able to happen. Mostly to Simon obviously, who's stunning car came off very badly, but secondly to the rest of us who enjoy taking part in these Audi driver events. Will Audi take the risk and do this again? I Certainly hope so, but I am not so sure.
The guys that ran this event today were the same as at Gaydon - a nice friendly bunch of people, but i question if valid driving licences need to be produced, to be able take part.

I hope Audi sort simon out properly.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Gutted for you Simon, I only took one pic and its the same as yours.

Its still mind boggleing how irresponsible Audi were with how they could get into a position allowing under-age drivers into a flagship muscle car!

I think you should prepare some arguments for a good chat with Audi.

:?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Christ almighty I dont beleive it!!

A 16 year old !!

Simon I'm so gutted for you.

Hope audi sort this out, and apologise too.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to see this. It's been posted on many different forums. Audi won't be able to ignore this and I'm sure in future things will be different. Let's home this school boy hasn't put Audi off doing such things in the future. Sometimes things like this spook corporates due to the implications. Imagine if he'd run someone over what sort of legal claim there would have been.

Audi should do more than just return your car to how it was. They should reimburse you for ruining your day, tainting your TT ownership experience, etc etc.

In fact giving you the S4 (once repaired) wouldn't be a bad thing...if somewhat unlikely.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Jesus! Hope you get it sorted out ok. :?


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> As for letting a 16 year old out on the track in a S4 - why the hell wasnt this event monitored more carefully?


He should've been belted up in the back (seat or boot !) instead of in the driving seat. I hope that experience puts him off driving - though it probably won't 

Mr L


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gutted for you simon hope you get it sorted soon as i said to you on the day i think i would be asking audi what new 225s they still had in stock and trying to get them to swap your mods on to a new 225 tt


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Interesting post HERE about Audi not actually being the company behind the driving experience. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Interesting post HERE about Audi not actually being the company behind the driving experience. :?


you have to log in to see the link


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi m8
Shocking news, I feel for you.

How can they just give a car like that to some one so young, idiots :evil:

Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I did wonder when I arrived whether or not having the S4s driving from one parking area (in front of us) to the slalom course (behind us) was a good idea. At Gaydon, nothing could go wrong as the V6s were all in an enclosure all the time and our cars were parked a long way away. Maybe the AudiDriveInt organisers could have moved some of the stands around such that there were'nt so many moving cars driving past OC stands. But then all those coming off the track had to drive past us anyway.

But I'm gutted for you Simon. Let's hope Audi look after you properly and I expect they will since this has gone public in such a big way.

Rhod


----------



## micraman (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello there,

We went to the show yesterday, and were stood by the Audi S4s as it happened.

Myself, my sister and her three-year-old son were standing beside a stationary S4 stroking a lovely Boxer pup. 
He almost clipped this car, missing it by a few inches as one Staff member shouted "whooaaaaa!"
My sister's partner and his dad who were stood next to us were even more fortunate, nearly (centimetres in clearance) having their feet ran over as he swung out.
He then accelerated and hit the lovely TT.
Thomas (my nephew) was really upset and wanted to go home from that moment.

We all hope you get your car replaced Simon at Audi's expense.

BTW. The pleb's mate almost lost it in the slalom course a few minutes before as we were walking past.

Spoiled an otherwise top day, well done to all involved.

Mark


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Simon - As I said yesterday - absolutely gutted for you mate.

Still can't quite believe that Audi (or whoever are behind the driving experience - can't read Scotty's thread either  ) could let a 16 year old out in an S4. How the hell could he have passed for a 21 yr old :evil:

Earlier in the day Was and I heard some young, baseball-capped tw*t saying how "gay" he thought the Race TT and Dave's TT Shop one looked. He followed up with "Perhaps I should go and kick a dent in the door to make it look better."  :evil: I couldn't believe that this kind of low-life attitude would be present at an Audi day. I doubt the 2 things are connected but you'd expect, in the most part, this event to be attended by people with an enthusiasm for the marque in general, not the kind of scum that make comments like above or try to joy ride in high powered demo cars :evil: :evil:

I really hope Audi sort this out as you would expect and you get a nice courtesy car in the meantime. I am still amazed at how calmly you seemed to take it all - Maybe that was just on the outside. Good luck in your efforts to get things rectified.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

*Simon:*

Sympathies to you mate. Your car has always been mint everytime I have seen it. I would hold out for a new TT of your chosing (how about a QS???) and demand an S4 whilts they get things sorted.
*
Mark:*

Perhaps you could run faster/further if you put the ciggy down :wink:

*Audi UK / Castle Combe / Autometrix:*

Who was the bozo who designed the parking layout so that the WHOLE world had to drive past the TTOC stand - great for publicity - crap for several S4's having to squeeze through every couple of minutes

*Audi UK:*

Hopefully you will learn the lesson of:

Chav + 16 years old + S4 = accident waiting to happen!!!!

Suggest prove of age and or driving licence needed in the future!

Overall an excellent day tarnished by an avoidable incident.

Hope things get rsolved quickly for you Simon.

KevtoTTy


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

This is the stuff of nighmares. :x

I hope Audi do right by you Simon.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

well this is very bad news to one of the best TT's on the forum.

I also cannot even think why 16 years olds would be let into cars.

Some heads are going to roll big time on this.

I feel for you.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

16-year-old let loose in an S4 on an Audi hosted day? Oh boy - the newspapers are gonna LOVE that! Make sure you tell Audi UK you have the phone numbers and email addresses of the news editors of the tabloids AND Jeremy Clarkson! Play it right and I'd say a present of a demo QS is coming your way soon.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Very sorry to hear this.

As you said the car will never be the same again.

DO NOT accept a repair, make it clear to them the car will not be the same again to you and you will not feel safe and resale value.

Push them to give you a new car, and now that they don't make the 225 ask for a QS.

Good luck, if you need any help with letters and legal stuff etc just ask.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

This was the key post from the thread I was linking to :



> Ooooppps. Not sure if people know that the driving experience is not run by Audi UK.
> 
> http://www.samspade.org/t/whois?a=audid ... rver=magic
> 
> ...


I'm sure Audi UK will sort it out but better to be aware of the above than not.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Cant see audi swapping for a new car, I'd like to know what happened to the tw*t that did it. its all good that AUK will pick up the bill, but what message does this send out? I'd want him charged, and 10mins alone.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Thank you all for the messages of support - it really does make a difference!

Now that I've had time to assess the situation and had a chat with a few people I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to request a new TT from Audi UK as a direct replacement for my - now damaged - car.
I had planned on keeping this car for a few years, but now feal that it will never be the same again.



NaughTTy said:


> I am still amazed at how calmly you seemed to take it all - Maybe that was just on the outside. Good luck in your efforts to get things rectified.


I think I was a bit dazed by it all to be honest. By the time I got back to the car it was all over and there wasn't much I could do - the damage was done, they'd caught the guy, and there were dozens of people crowded around my car. Audi UK also quickly calmed my nerves by assuring me that they would sort everything out. Had I actually seen it all happen I might not have been so calm!



jog said:


> It must have been at least a mile up the road before he stopped. I hav'nt run so fast in years.


Thanks very much for your effort - I'm very grateful.



saint said:


> At least there are no scuffs on your alloys!


Unfortunately that's not the case - the idiot managed to hit both the front and rear wheels and now the car pulls significantly to the left whilst the steering wheel is pointing about 20 degrees to the right. More importantly there is now a nasty grinding noise from the steering column when turning to the right, so I'm guessing there is mechanical damage too. 



YELLOW_TT said:


> gutted for you simon hope you get it sorted soon as i said to you on the day i think i would be asking audi what new 225s they still had in stock and trying to get them to swap your mods on to a new 225 tt


Unfortunately, replacing the car does present a few problems - the largest of which is that Audi no longer make the 225 TT. After lots of phone calls to dealers this morning it appears that there is no new stock of the 225TTC at all, let alone in Avus Silver with Silver leather (a reasonably rare combination, apparently). 

The other problem is the modifications. As you know these took considerable time, effort and money to install and would need to be swapped to a new vehicle. There is also the question of the custom rolling road remap, which would have to be done again from scratch - yet more expense.



dj c225 said:


> As you said the car will never be the same again.
> DO NOT accept a repair, make it clear to them the car will not be the same again to you and you will not feel safe and resale value.
> 
> Push them to give you a new car, and now that they don't make the 225 ask for a QS.
> ...


A QS TT is a possibility, but not really my preferred option, for several reasons. Firstly, I don't really like the two-tone paint and certainly don't want a totally black car as they're a complete nightmare to keep clean. Secondly, I don't really like the Recaro seats as they're difficult to get in and out of and they don't flip forward - something I need as I carry my two small dogs in the back of the car. I realise that you can get the regular seats fitted as a no-cost option, but there is still no real back seat for my dogs. Thirdly, there is no cover for the boot so anything you leave in there will be on display. Those of you that saw the camera equipment I was lugging about at the show yesterday will realise why I don't want it on display if I leave it in the car! Saying all that, I do like the V6 front bumper and QS wheels!

Thanks for the offer of help with the legal stuff! Hopefully I won't have to go down that route and Audi UK will really stand up and deal with the situation.



kevtoTTy said:


> Sympathies to you mate. Your car has always been mint everytime I have seen it. I would hold out for a new TT of your chosing (how about a QS???) and demand an S4 whilts they get things sorted.


Yeah - the car was only just over a year old with 16,000 miles on the clock and in mint condition with no scratches, paint chips or dents on it anywhere. I spent hours waxing it and the paint didn't even have any swirl marks on it from washing! 



micraman said:


> We went to the show yesterday, and were stood by the Audi S4s as it happened.
> 
> Myself, my sister and her three-year-old son were standing beside a stationary S4 stroking a lovely Boxer pup.
> He almost clipped this car, missing it by a few inches as one Staff member shouted "whooaaaaa!"
> ...


I'm amazed and grateful that no-one was hurt in this incident. Cars can easily be repaired or replaced, but it's another matter with human beings!

I would be grateful if you or anyone else that actually witnessed the incident could drop me a quick email so that in the unlikely event of having to takes things further I have contact details of some independent witnesses.

Finally, I noticed that a photo of the damaged S4 has been posted on another forum... http://www.s2forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11794

I'll keep you all posted with what Audi have to say on Monday.

Thanks again...Simon.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

good luck simon and stick to your guns :!:


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> This was the key post from the thread I was linking to :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out!

Simon.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just cant believe this I am sorry that someone else has the same sort of luck as I do :?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Are you an AA member? You might be entitled to free legal representation. Also, your insurance policy may cover you for legal expenses if needed. Always best to know what your legal options are beforehand.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Stunned, give 'em what for tommorrow :x

Hev x


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

s3_lurker said:


> Are you an AA member? You might be entitled to free legal representation. Also, your insurance policy may cover you for legal expenses if needed. Always best to know what your legal options are beforehand.


Unfortunately not - I have the RAC cover that originally came with the car from Audi, which I don't think offers legal protection.

Thanks...Simon.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

whys everyone gunning for audi - its the little prick that should getting the hassle and footing the bill - or his parents.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> whys everyone gunning for audi - its the little prick that should getting the hassle and footing the bill - or his parents.


I think the blame lies with both really....Does anyone know what happened to the little toe-rag :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gutted for you, Simon 

I suggest to have some stern word with the organiser :!:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Simon,
Absolutely gutted to read this - apparently the young tw*t had been brought along by one of the S2 Forum people.

There's an Avus / Silver leather 3.2 Manual here
http://www.audi.net.r66.co.uk/audiuk/si ... =500830850

Or a few QS's - this one seems to have the standard seats and you could always get them to respray the roof!

http://www.audi.net.r66.co.uk/audiuk/si ... 500785765#

Hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction, keep us posted


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> whys everyone gunning for audi - its the little prick that should getting the hassle and footing the bill - or his parents.


Er ... cos they didn't check his age and that he didn't therefore have a driving licence and any insurance cover before letting him loose in a high performance car p'raps?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > whys everyone gunning for audi - its the little prick that should getting the hassle and footing the bill - or his parents.
> ...


Who was there that DID have insurance cover that covered them driving someone else's car on private ground?


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

How about Audi finding you another mint 225 of same age and same or less miles and some compo on top?

:?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

dommorton said:


> How about Audi finding you another mint 225 of same age and same or less miles and some compo on top?
> 
> :?


Not as unreasonable as it might sound. Audi must have their Public Liability Insurance for events which should give them greater insurance coverage than just motor. Under the circumstances, they have exposure significantly greater than just the damage to your car - Negligence claims normally gets their attention very quickly?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Really sorry to read this, when I saw the post first of all, I assumed you'd crashed your car.

FWIW, my TT suffered a similar amount of panel damage just six months after I bought it new, but luckily nothing mechanical was affected.

The rear quarter can be sorted a lot easier than you'd think and I'm sure that if Audi were to repair rather than replace then there'd be no problems with your car.

That said, I know from bitter experience how it makes you feel to see your pride and joy looking like this. Even more so as mine was drivable and I also had to endure the points, stares and laughter of poeple as I drove past.

I guess it does flag up the point that much better checks should be made as to who's allowed to drive at this type of event, and with hindsight it should only be those that can prove teir age and that they have a vaild driving licence. While Audi may not actually organise the driving experience, they're ultimately at fault as they organise it and it's branded with their name. Passing the buck may be 'technically' correct, but it's morally wrong and is likely to casue them huge PR nightmares if you decided to write to the motoring press.

Of course, all that depends on how they treat you and what they offer you.

Best of luck - I know I'd be gutted.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

I feel for you but think that you are getting your hopes up for a new car. When my S3 air bag went off on it's own accord, I had to fight tooth and nail to get any more than an extended warranty and a nice courtesy car whilst mine was repaired.

Realistically, I think they will look on it as with any other accident. They will repair your car and give you a very nice courtesy car and perhaps a free service or something.

Yes, it could have been a lot worse, in the same way that I argued that my situation could have been a lot worse if the airbag had deployed whilst driving but at the end of the day, that didn't happen.

I'm not saying that I don't think that you aren't justified in asking for a new car but I don't think they will do it.

Good luck and keep at them! Feel free to PM me if I can be of any help with who to speak to and in particular, who was helpful!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its a sad sight - and sounds like there are several areas of blame. Firstly the little scrote for even TRYING to drive the S4, but also the event organisers for putting the driving demo cars in amongst the owners stands, down to the organisers of the demo cars for not checking licenses.

I, too, have had my car damaged whilst parked up. It was sat in an Audi dealer awaiting some warranty work when a bloody great flatbed was reversed into it.

Granted, there was no mechanical damage, but I was still mightily pissed off - so I know exactly where you are coming from. It was eventually sorted to my satisfaction... with sufficient compensation for me to be at least content. Whilst it wasn't Audi that caused the damage, it WAS done whilst my car was in their care, and in fairness they did at least agree to handle everything, rather than simply leaving it to me to fight the other chap's insurance...


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

[/quote]

Who was there that DID have insurance cover that covered them driving someone else's car on private ground?[/quote]

Probably everyone there who had comprehenseive or 3rd party cover which entitles them to drive another car with the owners permission. You can bet the organisers' public liability policy only covered them for licensed drivers. Had he killed someone or smashed into a building do you think the organiser's insurance would pay for claims due to the action of an unlicensed driver?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As hubby is not registered on this forum he asked me to post the following for him:

_You can bet that the organizers and the track owners are all
frantically checking their liability and "diving for cover".

Somebody should let the poor guy know that he really should let his
insurance company know the details even if the car is repaired by Audi,
just to make sure there isn't a comeback. In his case I would certainly
be requesting more than a simple "put it right" action since whichever
way you look at it his car has been seriously damaged and will be worth
considerably less than an undamaged one in similar state irrespective of 
how well the repair is done. From my experience with Audi UK they are 
quite generous and open to reasonable suggestions if approached in a 
friendly way - although my sums involved were only in Â£100's._


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

This is a next to impossible thing to happen, but it has 

Really sorry for you tdk, I'd be absolutely furious if something like that would happen to just any of my cars, not the TT :x

Make 'em pay, which I'm confident they will. I believe it's too much negative publicity for Audi UK so they can spare 25-30 grand to take some of it away by making things right.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

silkman said:


> This is a next to impossible thing to happen, but it has
> 
> Really sorry for you tdk, I'd be absolutely furious if something like that would happen to just any of my cars, not the TT :x
> 
> Make 'em pay, which I'm confident they will. I believe it's too much negative publicity for Audi UK so they can spare 25-30 grand to take some of it away by making things right.


No need for bad publicity if they are sensible, that would be bad for everybody that enjoys these events. They have insurance and legal obligations to cover these sort of eventualities. A sensible argument is more likely to get a better response response. After all, as I said earlier, it is negligence on their part!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Any updates Simon?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This post seems to be going way off track. Audi's or the event organiser responsibility is to put right any damage (I donâ€™t totally agree with this - itâ€™s the chav that should be paying but...). I think using it as an excuse to get a new/another car is silly and optimistic to say the least. My advise would be to make sure you get the car to the best body shop they have and im sure it will come back as good as it was prior to the accident.

You might wanna run past the forum the dealer whoâ€™s planning to repair it - that way you will know in advance if itâ€™s a good/bad dealer and you might avoid a bad experience.

Then track down the chav and shoe him :lol:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

but it will never be the same again even after a repair and will show up on a hpi check reducing the cars value or even worst making it not saleable.

I think insurace companies forget about resale when they repair a car and imo is worth 2k alone ontop of the repair bill.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments, suggestions and messages of commiseration!

I've spoken to Audi UK a couple of times today and things are starting to move. I don't know too much at the moment, but should hear more in the next couple of days.

A courtesy TT QS is being delivered tomorrow to get me back on the road temporarily. 

Simon.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

tdk said:


> Thanks for all the comments, suggestions and messages of commiseration!
> 
> I've spoken to Audi UK a couple of times today and things are starting to move. I don't know too much at the moment, but should hear more in the next couple of days.
> 
> ...


Well they have made a good start - hope you get it sorted in an amicable way.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tdk said:


> Thanks for all the comments, suggestions and messages of commiseration!
> 
> I've spoken to Audi UK a couple of times today and things are starting to move. I don't know too much at the moment, but should hear more in the next couple of days.
> 
> ...


well thats a step in the right direction lets hope it keeps going that way


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I think using it as an excuse to get a new/another car is silly and optimistic to say the least.


under normal ciscumstances I would agree, but a repair is fair for an old car and fair for normal run of the mill accidents that we all insure for.

but
1. its a young car just over a year old
2. Its an enthusiast who's shown great care for the vehicle
3. Already invested time, effort and money into it

but most important is that we insure for accidents, unforseen events.

This situation represents negligence in handing over 400 horses of car to a kid.

If I gave a lit match to a 6 year old and said go and play by Mr Toshiba while he's filling his fuel tank .boom!......... is that an accident or negligence? OH Sorry just an accident... no bloody way!!

You may want more than you car repaired and plastic surgery paid for if negligence was the cause of your misfortune hence I think Simon does deserve more than a simple repair and a free service.

For example, his car is now famous for all the wrong reasons and that may well be a hinderence to sell and a hinderence to its value.

I wonder if Audi Driver Magazine will print it as they did another TT accident at CC.

There are so many reasons above the normal let them fix it process that warrants Simon getting more than the average recompense... IMO!


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Totally agree with Wak on that one.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wak said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I think using it as an excuse to get a new/another car is silly and optimistic to say the least.
> ...


very well put wak here here


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And here is another post I'm making on behalf of hubby:

_While we discuss who's to blame Simon needs to get the job done by 
whoever is most likely to do the best repair - AUDI-UK. You can take 
your hat off to them they're picking up the tab and it doesn't look as 
if they're really to blame if the guy who gave out the keys was not 
employed by them. Let them sort it out and don't believe that the 
"miscreant" will get away with it, you can assume they will do all they 
can to recover their losses. The problem is that, the way the law works 
today, you're more likely to get a heavier penalty for speeding than 
someone under age will get for destroying someone's pride and joy. The 
whole thing is pretty sordid and thoroughly unpleasant but I'm impressed 
by the way everyone "pulls together" on the forum. Take care though - 
"miscreant" could be reading this !
Moderators - please trace the IP addresses of those accessing.

Ya never know I might buy a TT and join in ....... but unlikely

Ron._


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wak said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I think using it as an excuse to get a new/another car is silly and optimistic to say the least.
> ...


Donâ€™t take it the wrong way. My point was I think the wrong person or company is picking up the bill. I'd like to see the person who caused the damage to have some form of penalty for their actions.

Also your point about the age of the car is interesting - are we therefore saying a person who has a newer car should get better compensation than some one with an older car? Same again for the comment about someone who looks after the car more?

At the end of the day the car should be repaired to the best possible condition regardless of any of these factors.

I'd also say where was the Health and safety - surely the HSE would have looked at the plans - this is the most worrying point, he could have killed people, but that said so could someone with a full license.

As for the matches â€" can we wait until I get my trade in figure for the QS, if its bad then I might take you up on it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

one good point toshiba has raised did any one hear what is to happen to the 16 year old driver is he to be punished in any way?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> This post seems to be going way off track. Audi's or the event organiser responsibility is to put right any damage (I donâ€™t totally agree with this - itâ€™s the chav that should be paying but...). I think using it as an excuse to get a new/another car is silly and optimistic to say the least. My advise would be to make sure you get the car to the best body shop they have and im sure it will come back as good as it was prior to the accident.
> 
> You might wanna run past the forum the dealer whoâ€™s planning to repair it - that way you will know in advance if itâ€™s a good/bad dealer and you might avoid a bad experience.
> 
> Then track down the chav and shoe him :lol:


Toshiba,
I don't think that Simon is using anything as an excuse?

To my mind Autometrix, as organiser, is as much to blame for putting display stands close to a track run-off/exit area as is the person handing the keys to an under aged youth not holding a driving license.

I've been on track days/Audi UK driving experiences before and the way it usually works is that you have your driving license checked, get a wrist band and away you go driving. So how come this kid could do what he did do? Defintely a case of negligence there!

BTW, I completely agree with Wak's post below



Wak said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I think using it as an excuse to get a new/another car is silly and optimistic to say the least.
> ...


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Sorry to hear what's happened, but I can't see that you'll get anything more than a repair out of them. If you're lucky, you'll get a decent trade-in price or a free service as a good will gesture from Audi.

I have had a similar experience with another manufactures 'track day' event where my car was damaged (driven into) by one of the manufactures vehicles, no-one owned up and neither the track or manufacturer was interested in helping me find out who'd hit my car. I may as well have had it hit in Tescos car park for all they cared. Admittedly your case is slightly different, but in the end I can't see the result being much different from any other car that was hit when parked up, except you won't loose your no-claims. By all means, push them for as much as you can, but when it comes to money, I can't see them budging much.

H


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Although I agree that "special" treatment cannot be expected, I think Wak is right and there is negligence involved here; corporate at that. Which I guess should mean a fine for the organises; and the victim (because that's what Simon is) should be entitled to some compensation for "mental anguish", "grief" even. However, we are taking about an inanimate object here and not physical injuries or loss, so this is probably more at the disgression of Audi UK.

Anything other than tangible direct financial loss is difficult to prove. If Simon is worried about trade in value, then perhaps Audi UK have something they can offer to reassure him on that count. No court on earth would believe that something died inside Simon that day (although probably true to a degree). At best they will offer psychological treatment!

Didn't the S2 forum thread mention that another 16 year old had driven the S4 earlier, which egged on this child to do likewise? That's two counts of negligence - they were just lucky the first time.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Didn't the S2 forum thread mention that another 16 year old had driven the S4 earlier, which egged on this child to do likewise? That's two counts of negligence - they were just lucky the first time.


yes the first lad almost lost it on the course so why did this not set alarm bells of with the officials ?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Donâ€™t take it the wrong way. My point was I think the wrong person or company is picking up the bill. I'd like to see the person who caused the damage to have some form of penalty for their actions.
> .


not taken any way at all my friend, its all healthy debate and this simply highlights how different people are and feel to their cars despite the pigeon holes insurance and generalisation that puts people into those pigeon holes for convenience.

The reason adults set rules and regulations is because we should know better 
hence 17 is the legal driving age on the road. The same reason insurance companies charge more for youngsters is because they know that:-
Take a kid who has had to floor a micra to achieve 0-60 in 20 seconds and then give him an S4...whats he going to do? unsupervised....floor the throttle.

Adults are meant to think ahead and hence where the neglience comes in to it.... sure we'd all love to see the kid pay for his stupidity, but that blame comes partly from his supporting adults and where they were in his upbringing and even on the day!

He's unlikely to meet any punishment that would reflect the financial and emotional cost of the damage and unfortunately the Audi Experience organisers have had to learn a bitter lesson in how they need to respect what they do a little more, hopefully they wont have to stop over this but learn and be more vigilant at the next event.



Toshiba said:


> Also your point about the age of the car is interesting - are we therefore saying a person who has a newer car should get better compensation than some one with an older car? Same again for the comment about someone who looks after the car more?
> 
> At the end of the day the car should be repaired to the best possible condition regardless of any of these factors.
> .


I dont disagree, that a car shoud be repaired in general as an insurance company would do

Its hard to make clear cut decisions so my points are trying to get you to think out of the box. 
Every insurance company will create 100 categories and a computer will dump you in one of them.

Thats the life we live in and makes it easier to deal with for the insurance companies.

doesnt account for the enthusiast that is far more careful, takes far more pride and is generally a much better risk for those insurance companies, we still pay the same rate as anyone else but in general make ourselves aware of the risks and avoid them far more than Mr A-B driver.

You take enough pride in your motor to display it on a club stand If it was a genuine driver error and accident then fair play all you can do is expect general repair.

If its negligence on an organisers part then I dont see why you shouldnt be able to go out on a limb and demand respect for your individual efforts and enthusiasm that has been wrecked.

If it were my car, undamaged in 3.5 years of care and the amount of detail I have personally put into it which admittedly has much supporting evidence I would be making some similar request from Audi in how they could recompense me for my efforts and enthiusiasm.

Whether its 12 months or 12 years if you managed to keep a car undamaged you would be furious at the first time if it were not a road accident but the consequences of a group of adults not organising and taking responsibility of the youths around them.



Toshiba said:


> I'd also say where was the Health and safety - surely the HSE would have looked at the plans - this is the most worrying point, he could have killed people, but that said so could someone with a full license.


True, but at 16 this chancer probably hadent driven before or as implied probably had only driven cars of low power you have to floor the throttle. Jump in an S4 and stamp the throttle....boom.

I would hope a full licence driver would have a little more driving savvy but you never know!

I think we can all get comfortable with our processes but at some point the organisers hadent crossed their minds that this event would be attended to by some irresponsible enthusiasts, a lesson to us all I think!

It is easy to Blame the Audi Experience lot for negligence as they are "the weakest link" in the events that occured. But I'd bet money that in the elation and enjoyment of the event with everyone having a good fun day out, no one else even considered that this may happen and it was a shock to all.



Toshiba said:


> As for the matches â€" can we wait until I get my trade in figure for the QS, if its bad then I might take you up on it.


As a responsible parent I'll be training my daughter how to use a fire extinguisher so you'll have to go elsewhere!

:wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> However, we are taking about an inanimate object here .


true but you need to go to a few meets with car enthusiasts.....

Hows the Car?
"She's running well"

Enthusiasts really dont drive inanimate objects, Mrs Smith in her people carrier drives an inanimate object and take it to a car wash.

I'm not a clay bar user in general but have met so many owners who say feel her bodywork its so smooth... after a good waxing.

Plenty of owners have a real passion for their cars and get emotionally depressed when she is unwell.

Inanimate! Thats fighting talk that is! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Wak, I'm a clar bar fanatic and I "only" own a lowly A3. But it's still an inanimate object in the eyes of a reasonable person. Clay bars at 20 paces? :lol:


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. I have to admit this post really startled me! It must have happened after I left around lunch time.

There is great support on this forum from our members and I am sure that Audi UK will definitely at least keep you happy. I had a power steering hose leak and called Audi. Even though my car was 4.5 years old I still received an Audi fleece from them. Granted not the same level as your problem. But it does show they are thoughtful when approached nicely.

The bottom line is to have your car sorted to your satisfaction and I believe they will do that.

I suggest speaking to a lawyer as to your proper legal rights. At least you'll know how far you can legally push your case. Keep in mind Audi already know what they're legal limits are and will work in accordance with them. Knowing yours would help also you!

As you are already doing, work with them towards a mutually beneficial agreement. I am glad nobody was hurt, physically!!

Keep us posted with your updates. I am sure all are eager to know the outcome!

Take Care!
Waz-TT


----------



## micraman (Oct 23, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the S2 forum thread mention that another 16 year old had driven the S4 earlier, which egged on this child to do likewise? That's two counts of negligence - they were just lucky the first time.
> ...


He went out for a *second* run after that, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

micraman said:


> He went out for a *second* run after that, I'm sure of it.


you _are_ kidding, surely? :?


----------



## micraman (Oct 23, 2005)

<deleted, apologies>


----------



## micraman (Oct 23, 2005)

neil1003 said:


> micraman said:
> 
> 
> > He went out for a *second* run after that, I'm sure of it.
> ...


No I am serious.
I have asked other members of my family who were there, and they all stated that the mate of the 'chav' went out twice just before he did.

As mentioned in my earlier post, his driving was none too good either. :x

Mark


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

So, the TT QS courtesy car has arrived as a temporary replacement for my damaged car.

I'm a little disappointed that the car has regular seats, with alacantra inserts, rather than the bucket seats I've read about. It also seems strange that the car is bright Silver with a black roof rather than Avus Silver with a black roof?! I didn't think that was an available colour combo?!

Right, I'm off out for a drive now and will report back a bit later.

Simon.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

tdk said:


> So, the TT QS courtesy car has arrived as a temporary replacement for my damaged car.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that the car has regular seats, with alacantra inserts, rather than the bucket seats I've read about. It also seems strange that the car is bright Silver with a black roof rather than Avus Silver with a black roof?! I didn't think that was an available colour combo?!
> 
> ...


That rings a bell of a TTQS at the torquay meet that was a fake, check the chassis number and it may be a 225 done up for publicity!


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Right, I'm back from having a quick blast and can confirm that the car drives quite nicely - it certainly handles better than a standard 225, so at least that's a positive aspect.

However, as for the rest...

1. I don't like the two-tone paint job as it makes the car look too "bling bling" for my taste, rather than the understated elegance of the original. 
2. I don't like the interior much, either. The car I have on loan has the regular TT seats, rather than the bucket seats, but finished in leather with alacantra inserts. It also has an alacantra gear knob, handbrake cover and steering wheel, which is just plain nasty - it feels like you're fondling a dead rat!
3. It's more noisy inside than my 225 due to the lack of a back seat. I can now hear the petrol sloshing about, and that's with a full tank!
4. You can't leave anything in the boot as it will be on show when you park the car.
5. My dogs don't fit on the shelf where the rear seats would normally be.

All in all it's a... "Thanks, but no thanks!" [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]



Wak said:


> That rings a bell of a TTQS at the torquay meet that was a fake, check the chassis number and it may be a 225 done up for publicity!


I've had a close look and I don't think it is as it was only built in July 2005, registered in August 2005 and has only done 1,500 miles. It also has the battery in the boot and I wouldn't have thought that they would have gone to the trouble of moving that?
I'll post a photo tomorrow when it's light.

Simon.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tdk said:


> It also has an alacantra gear knob, handbrake cover and steering wheel, which is just plain nasty - it feels like you're fondling a dead rat!


 :lol: :lol: and when was the last time you fondled a dead rat


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tdk said:


> So, the TT QS courtesy car has arrived as a temporary replacement for my damaged car.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that the car has regular seats, with alacantra inserts, rather than the bucket seats I've read about. It also seems strange that the car is bright Silver with a black roof rather than Avus Silver with a black roof?! I didn't think that was an available colour combo?!
> 
> ...


At least you are not withour reasonable transport :wink: 
Enjoy your drive


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

At least you have a TT as a courtsy car, so not all bad, hope its fixed soon mate...

I had a go in a QS at my delaers at the w/e was not overly impressed.

Recaro's where sweet until you had to get in or out in which case it was a right pain, and I'm a slim guy!

Not a fan of the interior or paint job either, but LOVE the wheels!


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Just a quick photo of my courtesy car, an individual bright Silver and Black TT QS...










Simon.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Like you I am not a big fan of the two tone (ducks for cover).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I love the seats while driving ...but getting in and out is such a pain. I also prefer leather and aluminium for the steering wheel and gearstick. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I love the seats while driving ..._but getting in and out is such a pain_. I also prefer leather and aluminium for the steering wheel and gearstick. :?


I have no problem with it and find it quite easy


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> That rings a bell of a TTQS at the torquay meet that was a fake, check the chassis number and it may be a 225 done up for publicity!


Wak, it wasn't "fake" - it was a declared pre-production vehicle, which they had based on a 225. As it then went back to Germany to be crushed, it's unlikely to be the one Simon ended up with. I suspect he'd have noticed the oddly placed steering wheel in any case


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

So does anyone know what will happen to this 16 year old KNOB?

Please don't tell me he'll just get away with it as Audi UK are footing the bill :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I speak to Audi UK on a regular basis (the last time being yesterday) and I can tell you they are sick at the thought of what happened to Simon's TT  and want to do all they can to help Simon and I believe from all Simon is saying... that they are?

Some of the comments on this thread are *almost *saying "take Audi UK for all they've got"... what I can't quite get my mind round is the fact that if a normal bloke driving along had ran into Simon's TT and then admitted full responsibility, what would be the outcome...

1. Simon's TT repaired?
2. A second hand replacement?
3. A brand new car?

The TTOC are trying to build a relationship with Audi (demonstrated by their attendance at HMC and the slalom event - where Driving Licences were required) and I believe that they are trying very hard to build good relationships with their owner base. Don't tar Audi UK with their franchises though... :?

Audi UK understand that they have one or two issues with components and consistency and we are working with them (behind the scenes) to try and hopefully get this right. Audi don't need to attend all the Audi events with the commitment they are demonstrating... so let's just chill and wait for Simon to give us his feedback on

1. the way he was treated
2. the ultimate resolution

Only then can we judge how good or bad Audi UK are... imho 

From my conversations with Audi UK, I believe they are trying to change and hopefully we will see just how far that is when Simon reports back after his conversations with Audi UK.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Quite agree NuTTs

Audi could turn round and say.

"Motor sport is dangerous and you enter a private track at your own risk...Tuff."

There not, and I for one are glad of it. I hope they come up trumps for simon and his car.

As to learning from mistakes. Then audi will surely do this. Moving cars will be away from display areas for sure and public "drivers" will only be allowed into a car on production of a valid PHOTO licence.

We await the conclusion of this.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

nutts said:


> I speak to Audi UK on a regular basis (the last time being yesterday) and I can tell you they are sick at the thought of what happened to Simon's TT  and want to do all they can to help Simon and I believe from all Simon is saying... that they are?


Indeed they are! So far Audi UK have been extremely accommodating and helpful. They have provided me with a courtesy car for as long as I need it and are working to resolve the situation with regards to my car.

I think people were a little shocked at the incident (me included!) and this will naturally bring a bit of a knee jerk reaction to the thought of recompense, but at the end of the day all I want is to be back where I was before all this happened and not be financially out of pocket.

All I can say is that Audi are going out of their way to try and put things right and as soon as we come to a final decision I'll give everyone a full update. I for one hope this doesn't scare Audi off attending similar events in the future.

Simon.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> So does anyone know what will happen to this 16 year old KNOB?
> 
> Please don't tell me he'll just get away with it as Audi UK are footing the bill :roll:


do we have any more news on this :?:


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> So does anyone know what will happen to this 16 year old KNOB?


To be honest I haven't asked, but will enquire and see what I can find out.

Simon.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> at the end of the day all I want is to be back where I was before all this happened and not be financially out of pocket.


Of course but how is this acheivable? Your pride and joy will never be the unblemished car is was (at least in your mind).

Will you be happy to settle for a repair?


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Point being that in normal circumstances, if we are hit whilst driving on the road, thats all we can settle for.
I understand that these are special circumstances, but accidents do happen - and tdk has my upmost sympathy.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> > at the end of the day all I want is to be back where I was before all this happened and not be financially out of pocket.
> 
> 
> Of course but how is this acheivable? Your pride and joy will never be the unblemished car is was (at least in your mind).
> ...


Paul - IIRC your TT was by your own admission as good if not better after it's very extensive rebuild......

If TDK's TT is repaired to an equally high standard and the outcome with Audi is to his satisfaction, then there should not be any problem.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It would be worse if on the road as a 16 year old would be uninsured totally. :?


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry to bring up and old topic, but was there ever any update on this?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think it is still on going Simon did say he would let us all know the out come


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

So he still has the courtesy car and Audi still haven't figured out what they are gonna do - or did they make a deal and part of that is not to divulge the details?

This is the first time I've seen this post - sorry to hear what happened Simon and I hope Audi have resolved the situation (and that someone has locked that 16yr old up and misplaced the key)?

Thanks!

Shash


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Emmy said:


> So he still has the courtesy car and Audi still haven't figured out what they are gonna do - or did they make a deal and part of that is not to divulge the details?
> 
> Shash


If you look at the bottom of Simons posts it still says that he has a QS on lown from Audi


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Ah, yep, I see it 

Thanks!

Shash


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Yup, I still have the QS on loan from Audi.

Things are getting closer to resolution and I'll post a full update soon. 

Simon.


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

I would hold out for a new car !!! After all it aint your fault. Best of LUCK.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tdk said:


> Yup, I still have the QS on loan from Audi.
> 
> Things are getting closer to resolution and I'll post a full update soon.
> 
> Simon.


Going by your smile you are not unhappy about how things are progressing?


----------



## sqssqs (Jul 27, 2004)

My apologies if I have missed a thread, but where did this all end up?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sqssqs said:


> My apologies if I have missed a thread, but where did this all end up?


Still ongoing I think


----------

